# New walking stick



## Travis (Oct 17, 2017)

This is a 39 inch black walnut stick with a cow horn that I finally finished. The coller is a cheap ring with the Lord's prayer in Spanish. Last summer or fall I bought some cheap rings off ebay to see if they would work. The finish is melted beeswax mixed with boiled linseed oil.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty stick. The silver adds a nice touch.


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks dww2. I think it's a size 20 or so stainless steel ring but who knows what kind of metal it really is. I wouldn't wear it but it thought it was worth a shot to try as a cheap collar. I also got some "brass" rings. They have designs that I don't like but can easily be taken off with a polishing wheel. They sale for about 99 cents but when they are auctioned starting at a penny thay close at about 35 cents each including the postage.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------

